# Question: Coloring stainless steel blades.



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2014)

A friend of mine wants to know of a simple method of coloring 440C stainless, other than paint? Something like hot blueing that can be done by the avg person at home. He's got several knife kits he's doing and would like to darken the steel to black, dark gray or similar. Looking for something permanent or semi permanent/durable.

Any helpful suggestions or links?


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 16, 2014)

Winchester's stainless gun barrels came out in the 30's. They couldn't figure out how to blue them so they "Japanned" them, whatever that is. Some sort of paint I suppose. It didn't last and came off quick. People got mad. Winchester abandoned the stainless thing because of this. They sold all remaining stainless barrels in stock for scrap. Fast forward to now...stainless guns everywhere. All bare metal. There is no way to "blue" (as in the traditional sense) stainless that I know of. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Gary....
I hadn't heard of anything and a google search turned up zilch....

Maybe @Molokai or @Cody Killgore know this too?


----------



## Molokai (Jul 16, 2014)

I think the expert is @robert flynt .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 16, 2014)

@NYWoodturner makes green blades... They just have to be strategically placed under a tree with lots of leaves to show it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 16, 2014)

Check Brownell's web site they have several types of finish you can apply. Some has to be heated after application, some not. I'm sure they will have something that will work for your friend. I don't think regular hot blue will color stainless the color he wants it. I know there is a company that does it but I can't think of the name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you Robert. If the name of the company pops up, It would be appreciated.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 16, 2014)

Will do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 7, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> A friend of mine wants to know of a simple method of coloring 440C stainless, other than paint? Something like hot blueing that can be done by the avg person at home. He's got several knife kits he's doing and would like to darken the steel to black, dark gray or similar. Looking for something permanent or semi permanent/durable.
> 
> Any helpful suggestions or links?


Can not be done at home, but the commercial application for "coloring" stainless (and other metals) is PVD coating. Used in watches, jewelry eye glasses ect. No Idea if there is a supplier in the US that does this on a small scale or not. But it is durable stuff, and comes in a variety of colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

